# Crikey, there's some gruesome stuff going off down Mexico way



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

And then in Texas!
Can you get more gruesome?
Texan 'decapitated wife with chainsaws'


----------



## pandora (Jan 18, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> And then in Texas!
> Can you get more gruesome?
> Texan 'decapitated wife with chainsaws'


Well, Texas is famous for this kind of gory murders. Hollywood made a movie about it. I bet, it would be too long before they make another one. Actually, something similar happened in Belgium not so long ago. The guy didn't use a chainsaw though. I think it was an axe.

Feel bad for the Mexican sea life. I heard this morning that 5,000 barrels a day of oil are being spilled every day over there.


----------

